# Cancer diagnosis for our Max



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so so so sorry to read this. I would highly recommend you get him CBD oil right away to put into his food(you can apply the drops directly to his mouth if he is not eating). It should at the very least help with the pain and discomfort he is in.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm terribly sorry about poor Max. Has your vet mentioned a consultation with a veterinary oncologist to discuss possible treatment options? If there is the possibility of treatment you'll have some difficult decisions about what you're financially and emotionally able to do for him. I've lost two dogs to cancer, and in our situation, we opted for comfort care and eventual euthanasia due to their age and poor prognosis. Every dog is different however, and I have no doubt you'll make a loving decision for Max. Again, my sympathies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for Max's diagnosis. 

This thread may be helpful for you-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

You may want to check for Clinical Trials in your area-
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...79845-clinical-trials-canine-cancer-link.html


Sending good thoughts to you and him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry about Max's diagnosis. I don't have any advice just sympathy.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I'm afraid I don't have any recommendations, other than I was able to get my older dog to eat scrambled eggs when she wouldn't eat anything else (oral melanoma).

Thinking of you and Max,

Jennifer


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I wish you luck.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to read this.

All of our Goldens have had some sort of cancer. Our Barkley currently is dealing with a couple different types. Vets said there is nothing that can be done for him.

I don't believe in miracles (although I would take one if I got one), and I don't have tons of faith in holistic methods, but it was suggested to us that we look into Golden Paste and CBD oil. Golden Paste contains turmeric which reportedly kills some types of cancer cells. CBD Oil is known to reduce inflammation and so on and help you/your dog feel better among a whole range of benefits.

If you go down this path do your research on both. Golden Paste is easy to make. Basically it's turmeric powder, coconut oil, and black pepper corns. CBD oil though you really need to research because they are not all the same. There is a really good article in the below link about CBD oil. Worth the read.

ETA: We really think this has been helping Barkley. Although he is starting to go downhill, he has lived longer than they thought he would.

Best of luck to you all.

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/cbd-oil-benefits-how-to-heal-your-dog-with-hemp/


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your Max. This is a horrible thing that a number of us have experienced. Talk to a specialist, if you can, do some research and decide what you feel would be best for Max and your family. I've just gone though losing two pups to illness/cancer and I know how hard it is. It is the one time I say (and it's just me), try to think with logic and don't let your heart overpower your decision. You want to do what's best for Max and your family. Good luck; my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for Max’s diagnosis. Enjoy every moment of every day. Best of luck.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry you are going through this.
Bo was about the same age, similar problem with eating and cancer.

It got too expensive to fight it.

I hope yours will pull through.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

My heart goes out to you. We just lost our 9 1/2 year old, dark golden girl, Cassie, to cancer. This just happened four days ago. I feel like I can't survive without her. We have had three goldens and lost two to cancer. The pain is almost unbearable. What do you do? When we found out she had cancer, our vet suggested an oncologist and chemo. After working with human cancer patients for years, I could not bear to have her suffer with the chemo. Even when the vet said they had meds for everything, like upset stomach, etc. We opted for comfort care. She did fairly ok for three weeks, then the fourth week she started to go down. We had to do it when one morning, all of a sudden she started having breathing issues and I could hear the fluids in her as she struggled to find a comfortable position. The vet was kind enough to come to our house, so she could leave us from the place she loved most. I know you will do what's best for Max. It's never easy, especially when you love them soooo much. I don't believe there is ever a right or wrong thing to do, it's what you feel best in your heart to do. Max will understand and love you even more.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Here’s an odd story that may help. 
The night before we put Bo to sleep, he just laid there in my room. 

My wife called to let him out.

My wife let him in and called me and said “he’s wet!”

Evidently, he decided to go swimming in the pool! [emoji5]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainweaver (Jun 28, 2018)

Our Ernie is recovering from a malignant tumor on his penis...results good. So we know the feeling.
Feeding...this worked on our farm... used it at Audubon...get a 60cc syringe, mix up oatmeal & yogurt or whatever your vet suggests or you prefer, draw it up in the syringe. Dogs, like most animals, have no gag reflux, place the syringe as far as you can down their throat and gently syringe the mix. Make it like a loose bowl of oatmeal so they get the fluids. You can put the meds in it. 
For puppies, or if your dog will take it, put the syringe inside the side of their mouth (inside the teeth) and gently syring. If they cooperate they will lick and lick and it will go down. Otherwise do as suggested above.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*I'm so sorry!*

I am so sorry of what you're going thru with Max....I can totally relate. One year ago right after the 4th of July we had to put or 13 yr. old Toby down. He got sick very quickly. We have a 6 yr. old right now that is going thru, what they believe to be nasal cancer. Our vet several wks. ago suggested best to put him down . We opted not to at that time, and since I had started him on a product called" I'm Yunity." Someone gave me a bottle and said it had helped their dog for quite some time. He gets that and another product called Yunnan Baiyao. (chinese supplemnt) I'm Yunity is derived from a mushroom. (helps the immune system) This has made a huge difference in our Murphy. We have hope and we do believe in miracles. At some point our best may not be good enough, but right now we our grateful we found this stuff.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m so sorry. I hope there is something they can do to help prolong his health. Sending prayers...


----------

